# Port O'Connor



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

So I plan on taking the other half to POC the week before POCO Bueno. Pop up camper, kayaks and rods. I am not sure where to fish? We will being doing the small jetty for sure. Where can we kayak and wade fish at? I am not trying to steal any spots, but a little help would be appreciated. Never fished this area.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

SaltWater Hook'n said:


> So I plan on taking the other half to POC the week before POCO Bueno. Pop up camper, kayaks and rods. I am not sure where to fish? We will being doing the small jetty for sure. Where can we kayak and wade fish at? I am not trying to steal any spots, but a little help would be appreciated. Never fished this area.


From the little jetties you can kayak North passed the houses/piers and fish Boggy and Broad Bayou. I've won the Redfish Series tournaments in those spots alone. From the fishing center you can kayak through Fisherman's Cut and fish the backside of Dewberry Island. This time of year at the crack of dawn you can usually find pods of redfish tailing in about 7-"-10" of h20. Good luck.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

POCsaltdog said:


> From the little jetties you can kayak North passed the houses/piers and fish Boggy and Broad Bayou. I've won the Redfish Series tournaments in those spots alone. From the fishing center you can kayak through Fisherman's Cut and fish the backside of Dewberry Island. This time of year at the crack of dawn you can usually find pods of redfish tailing in about 7-"-10" of h20. Good luck.


Thanks for the help. Like I said, I am not trying to steal spots, just help at having a good time. I hope the weather is good and tight lines!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

You can park and launch your kayaks at the end of the road going to Boggy. If you are fishing Boggy or Broad Bayou that will save You some paddling if you want to fish that area.
If the wind is not too bad paddle around the south little jetty and fish that shoreline for as far as you want to. There should be a paddling trail map online somewhere. The guy that rents kayaks at Beacon 44 seafood can probably give you some tips.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

LaddH said:


> You can park and launch your kayaks at the end of the road going to Boggy. If you are fishing Boggy or Broad Bayou that will save You some paddling if you want to fish that area.
> If the wind is not too bad paddle around the south little jetty and fish that shoreline for as far as you want to. There should be a paddling trail map online somewhere. The guy that rents kayaks at Beacon 44 seafood can probably give you some tips.


Thanks! I'd rather not paddle a lot but we do what we must to get them in the box. Sounds like it is going to be fun!


----------

